# DNP - Yellow tinge to whites of eyes



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

DNP users

I am sure i have seen threads on here before about DNP turning the whites of your eyes a yellow tinge colour whilst on cycle.

I cant see it in mine myself, but the mrs has just mentioned it.

Is this a normal side for DNP? Never had that before and have ran it a fair few times?

Cheers


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

steve89 said:


> DNP users
> 
> I am sure i have seen threads on here before about DNP turning the whites of your eyes a yellow tinge colour whilst on cycle.
> 
> ...


 Yeah it happens sometimes. Generally just a slight tinge from experience, wasn't massively noticeable.

Similar to the colour change of your body fluids. I'm sure you will have noticed yellow spunk lol.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

man f**k this stuff

the more i read on it the more im glad i flushed my last pack down the bog

dieting and being hungry isnt even that hard imo

the only time it gets tricky is when youre getting peeled and ive heard that DNP doesnt even really shine at that stage, its more for kick starting early on dieting.

ive heard of people getting rosacia, huge drops in strength, potential for cataracts, death and just generally looking like a sweaty yellow mess

"fu**ing dnp cut going sound mucker"


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Flipper said:


> Yeah it happens sometimes. Generally just a slight tinge from experience, wasn't massively noticeable.
> 
> Similar to the colour change of your body fluids. I'm sure you will have noticed yellow spunk lol.


 Yes i thought so, i think i am going to finish early, little worrying still ha

Do you know how long it takes to go back to normal?


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

steve89 said:


> Yes i thought so, i think i am going to finish early, little worrying still ha
> 
> Do you know how long it takes to go back to normal?


 Yeah it's a bit unnerving when you first notice it.

For me it was probably about 3 days after I had finished.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Flipper said:


> Yeah it's a bit unnerving when you first notice it.
> 
> For me it was probably about 3 days after I had finished.


 What supps and vits were you running mate?


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

steve89 said:


> What supps and vits were you running mate?


 I used electrolyte powder, multi vit, vit c, vit e and ala tabs mate.

I didn't bother with T3 as I didn't feel too bad energy levels wise.

What DNP are you using mate?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

They talk about it here:


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Flipper said:


> I used electrolyte powder, multi vit, vit c, vit e and ala tabs mate.
> 
> I didn't bother with T3 as I didn't feel too bad energy levels wise.
> 
> What DNP are you using mate?


 Yea, using same supps.

Using the Taylor Made 250mg caps.

One in morn and one in eve


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

steve89 said:


> Yea, using same supps.
> 
> Using the Taylor Made 250mg caps.
> 
> One in morn and one in eve


 How are you finding them mate?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

I used TM DNP at 500mg a day (the green caps). Was strong stuff, I smelt of ammonia and my sweat was yellow.

Never noticed spunk being yellow, gf moaned about taste though.


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

Im currently on TM DNP, but needing to take T3 as I feel totally lethargic on a calorie deficient diet aswell. My white have just got a slight tinge of yellow but not really noticeable unless your looking for it. from my experience in using DNP everything goes back to normal about 3-5 days after stopping DNP course.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

RedStar said:


> I used TM DNP at 500mg a day (the green caps). Was strong stuff, I smelt of ammonia and my sweat was yellow.
> 
> Never noticed spunk being yellow, gf moaned about taste though.


 In one of enhanced athletes video's (its one of the day 1 - 6 videos he did on his own DNP cycle) he talks about the ammonia smell and in his words he says that is a very bad thing because your body is actually breaking down muscle, something to do with cortisol levels.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Sparkey said:


> In one of enhanced athletes video's (its one of the day 1 - 6 videos he did on his own DNP cycle) he talks about the ammonia smell and in his words he says that is a very bad thing because your body is actually breaking down muscle, something to do with cortisol levels.


 I get that ammonia smell after I've given it full beans in the gym on or off gear or DNP. Assumed it happened to everyone haha.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

swole troll said:


> "fu**ing dnp cut going sound mucker"


 Just spat coffee all over my work monitor, y'funny bastard


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

steve89 said:


> Yes i thought so, i think i am going to finish early, little worrying still ha
> 
> Do you know how long it takes to go back to normal?


 My rule of thumb is, if anything is turning yellow, probably stop.


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Drink more water, it did also happen to me back on D hacks DNP years ago. Go to a photobooth and you'll see how yellow you look when you compare it off cycle.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Sparkey said:


> In one of enhanced athletes video's (its one of the day 1 - 6 videos he did on his own DNP cycle) he talks about the ammonia smell and in his words he says that is a very bad thing because your body is actually breaking down muscle, something to do with cortisol levels.


 Bullshit. I get the exact same ammonia smell when training on tren. I very much doubt tren is breaking down my muscle.

I'd finish a workout reeking of piss, wasn't pleasant lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

anabolik said:


> Bullshit. I get the exact same ammonia smell when training on tren. I very much doubt tren is breaking down my muscle.
> 
> I'd finish a workout reeking of piss, wasn't pleasant lol


 Yep, anything that makes you sweat a lot (even caffeine) is going to make your sweat a bit pissy-smelling, for no other reason than the fact that sweat is smelly and the more of it you excrete, the stronger the smell. Especially if you're wearing a shirt made of cotton.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yep, anything that makes you sweat a lot (even caffeine) is going to make your sweat a bit pissy-smelling, for no other reason than the fact that sweat is smelly and the more of it you excrete, the stronger the smell. Especially if you're wearing a shirt made of cotton.


 Yea my top and pants would be drenched like I'd been in the shower, totally soaked. Nothing like walking home from the gym smelling like you've slept in an alleyway and had 100 tramps piss on you on all night.


----------

